# omg Slow It Down!



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

My 5gal has a TopFin10 HOB and I'm afraid the outflow is waaaaaaaaay too powerful for my little betta. I had a whisper in tank in there before but he kept swimming into the filter and sleeping (he may have liked it, I did not). Plus it didn't do squat as a filter (came with the tank).

Anyways, how do I slow down the flow? These filters do not have an adjuster.  Maybe a piece of sponge just before the outtake?

tysmia!!!


----------



## Tanks 4 Tots (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd try placing a piece of sponge over the intake tube...this should help reduce the flow...I have a bunch of AC 20's for sale $10 ea and I'm pretty sure I may be heading out to lang this weekend...let me know if your interested...

I found this may help http://www.guppies.com/forums/showthread.php/top-fin-10-19155.html?

Dean


----------



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Dean. I'm not sure I want to try the "breaking" technique but I'll buy a sponge when I am out today  I had a AC before and wasn't a fan. But again, thank you for suggesting!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I found a plastic rockwork shelf that I suction cupped under the filter outlet. It diverts the water sideways.


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

here you go:

DIY filter blast annihilator
http://www.petfish.net/articles/Do-It-Yourself/currentkill.php


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

kaisa said:


> here you go:
> 
> DIY filter blast annihilator
> http://www.petfish.net/articles/Do-It-Yourself/currentkill.php


 Someone should make a commercial version.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

kaisa said:


> here you go:
> 
> DIY filter blast annihilator
> http://www.petfish.net/articles/Do-It-Yourself/currentkill.php


great idea I have lost a couple bettas due to current caused exhaustion


----------



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

That's a good idea Kaisa!! I'll put that into effect when I come home from Bellingham


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

kaisa said:


> here you go:
> 
> DIY filter blast annihilator
> http://www.petfish.net/articles/Do-It-Yourself/currentkill.php


Hey that's what I do!!!
I've been doing this for years too.
I thought I just thought this one up.
I should've looked online.
I called it my "ghetto diffuser". 

The only difference is I leave it longer, so it touches the glass.
It flows down the glass a little & out the side more.

I had pix up on the old site.


----------



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

So I just made it, like Ghost said I left mine longer as well so it goes out the sides and down the glass.

WORKS LIKE A CHARM!!!!!!! Plus, it's special... it's from a Cherry Coke bottle  lol


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL!!!
I always use empty water bottles.

Glad it worked out for you.

These "ghetto diffusers" also let you leave the water level lower in case you have any jumpers, or fish who like to attack their reflections in the glass tops.
(Like my RD )


----------



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

or shrimps, that like to climb out. lol I was very worried about my betta, he's only about half an inch big, so it was waaay too much for him


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I used these in my betta tanks all the time.


----------

